# Anti-Divorce



## cocacola (Nov 20, 2011)

Married for 9 years with 4 small children. My wife tells me she hates me for the last 6-9 months. We’ve been in marital and individual therapies for nearly 2 years. I grew up in a divorced home, unlike my wife, and I believe that divorce is the worst thing for children. Of course, I don’t want my kids to grow up seeing their parents fighting non-stop. I need a way to salvage my marriage bc I don’t want to get divorced for our kid’s sake. PLEASE HELP!


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Well, what are the issues?

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Unhappy2011 (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah, what are the issues. Give us something to work with?

If your wife some spoiled little brat who hates anybody who doesn't automatically do what she wants?

Are you some oafish slob who does not do anything around the house, farts in her presence, does not appreciate her and acts like a douche?


Or is it somewhere in between?


----------



## accept (Dec 1, 2011)

You were good enough for eight years what happened since.


----------



## Kurosity (Dec 22, 2011)

yeah I too have to say what is the issues?

I can take a stab at the staying in marriage for your kids sake. You need to be in it for YOU, bottom line it will never work if you are not in it for you and your wife. 

Kids grow up and move on in their lives. Marriage is about the two people in it, you and your wife. YOU need to be in it for you and your wife and in reverse she should be in it for her and you.


----------



## This is me (May 4, 2011)

It is good that you argue, just need to learn to fight fair. It is when one stops that there is nothing to work with anymore. IMHO.


----------

